# regex whitespace



## tester (10. Mai 2008)

hallo ich will n regex dass nur klein und großbuchstaben sowie whitepaces enthält.

hab ich mir gedacht [a-zA-Z]+||\s+

aber des führt leider nur dazu dass er dieses \s nicht anerkennen will

jemand ne idee?

dankschön


----------



## foobar (10. Mai 2008)

Probier es mal so:

```
String pattern = "[a-zA-Z\\s]+";
```


----------



## Guest (10. Mai 2008)

yeah danke  jetzt kann ich mich endlich ind ie sonen legen und pennen ,dankeschön


----------



## foobar (10. Mai 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> yeah danke  jetzt kann ich mich endlich ind ie sonen legen und pennen ,dankeschön



Das werde ich auch gleich machen. Endlich wieder schönes Wetter  :applaus:


----------

